# Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully



## mariechen (31 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe nun ein ganz neues problem. 
ich habe mich am 19.11.2008 bei sms-sofort.com angemeldet. damals war ich noch relativ unerfahren was dies angeht in bezug auf zahlungsverweigerung und co. Was man außerdem dazu erwähnen sollte. Zum Abschlusszeitpunkt des Vertrages war ich erst 17 Jahre.
nun weigere ich mich dieses jahr aber zu bezahlen, da ich nich einsehe, die seite/leistung zu bezahlen, da ich sie nicht mehr in anspruch genommen habe (was mein fehler ist  ich weiß) doch ehrlich gesagt wer denkt nach einem jahr dran dass er vor einem jahr ein vertrag eingegangen ist und den nun bezahlen muss weil er nich gekündigt hatte.
Ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen, ob ich Erfolg habe, dass ich nicht zahlen muss, wenn Zully Media GmbH damit vor Gericht geht. Denn sie haben meine Kontodaten vom letzten Mal, wissen somit wer ich wirklich bin (hatte falsche Personalien angegeben).

Würde mich über eine Antwort wirklich sehr freuen.

LG M.


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

Die Firma ist einschlägig bekannt. Alles heiße Luft.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*



bernhard schrieb:


> Die Firma ist einschlägig bekannt.


seit 2006  >> Google



bernhard schrieb:


> Alles heiße Luft.


Vorne dicke Backen  und hinten Flatulenzen


----------



## mariechen (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

ich weiß, ich habe schon gegoogelt.

nur mein problem ist wie gesagt halt dass sie alles von mir haben. meine kontodaten meine richtige adresse eben alles. es ist also eine ganz andere ausgangssituation wie bei den anderen bisher.
haben die dann trotzdem keine chance an ihr geld zu kommen?


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*



mariechen schrieb:


> haben die dann trotzdem keine chance an ihr geld zu kommen?


Wie denn? Außer Zivilklage   sehe ich nichts und das wagen diese Buden nicht.


----------



## mariechen (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

denn sie haben schon telefonisch bei mir angerufen und gefragt, ob ich das noch bezahle oder ob sie es weiterleiten soll ans gericht. da hab ich ganz dreist gesagt nachdem sie erstmal stundenlang mit mir diskutiert hat, dass sie es doch bitte weiterleiten solle und wir dann sehen werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*



mariechen schrieb:


> da hab ich ganz dreist gesagt nachdem sie erstmal stundenlang mit mir diskutiert hat, dass sie es doch bitte weiterleiten solle und wir dann sehen werden.


Das war genau die richtige Antwort! :-D
Jetzt wissen diese Nutzlosen aus Leipzig bzw. Umgebung, dass sie dich mit Gerichtsdrohungen nicht einschüchtern können. Wirst mal sehen, wie schnell du jetzt Ruhe hast!

Und beim nächsten Anruf kennst du ja die Antwort.


----------



## mariechen (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

okay, also wenn sie nochmal anrufen sollte, dann einfach wieder so reagieren?

okay gut. danke vielmals. ich war mir zuerst unsicher, da sie schließlich alles an infos von mir haben.


DANKE ! ! !


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

Wenn die nochmal anrufen, wäre die passende Antwort: "Wie? - Ich denke, sie wollten das ans Gericht weiterleiten. Keine Eier in der Hose?"


----------



## mariechen (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

das ist ein sehr gute antwort, danke dafür.

und was ist, wenn die es doch machen? wie soll man sich denn verhalten?


----------



## bernhard (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

Was machst Du, wenn ein kläffender Straßenköter hinter Dir herrennt?


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*



mariechen schrieb:


> und was ist, wenn die *e*s doch machen?


Wenn dieser Fall eintreten sollte, der aber weitaus  unwahrscheinlicher ist,
 als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, geht man zu einem  Anwalt. 

Empfehlung:  Hör auf dir  Sorgen zu machen über etwas das extrem unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## mariechen (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle sms-sofort.com von Zully*

okay,
also werd ich jetzt erstmal tee trinken gehen und abwarten.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Schöne Ostern wünsche ich euch !


----------

